# Suche Sat-Meßgerät



## ZeroX360 (28. August 2012)

*Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

Schauen ob ich hier durchs Forum auch fündig werde.  

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein Sat-Meßgerät.
Suche aber keine Piepsies für 20€. 

Es muss DVB-S mindestens können und vielleicht DVB-S2.
DVB-T, DVB-C und UKW wären schöne Zusätze muss es aber nicht haben.
Spektrum müsste man auch messen können wie auch den BER dieses aber so wie meine Recherche bisher ergab eigentlich jedes konnte.

Gibt einige im Preis von ca 200€ - 300€ taugen die was?
Einige Hersteller habe ich mir bis jetzt angeschaut Satlink, Openbox.


Messgerät von Promax oder Kathrein wären zwar auch ganz nett aber 3000€ ist leicht zuviel für die Privatanwendung. 
Und so viele ich nenne sie mal Kunden habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

DVB S und T wirst du in deinem Budget finden aber DVB C nein. Ich hatte auch schon nach geschaut mit DVB-C kann es sich ein Normalo kaum Leisten.
Wir hatten mal an der Arbeit eins gekauft das war gebraucht und hat schon 5000€ gekostet (war bei meinem Ausbilder).

Wir benutzen nur eins von Satlink (ca. 200€) da sich bei uns mit dem WISI (2000€) niemand auskennt (wo ich jetzt Arbeite).
Die von Satlink sind ganz OK einfach zu bedienen, wenn man sich nicht mit den Teuren auskennt sind die von Satlink perfekt


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

Was ich persönlich irrsinnig einfach und plump finde, sind die alten analogen SAT-Receiver.
Damit hat man sehr schnell ein Bild (Schneegestöber) gefunden und hat dann schon mal eine grobe Ausrichtung.
Meine letzten beiden DVB-S2 Receiver hatten alle eine dB-Anzeige womit ich die Schüssel anschließend optimal ausrichten konnte.


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

Es geht ja nicht nur zum Schüssel ausrichten. Man sucht damit ja auch mal Fehler oder ähnliches, wenn zb das LNB kaputt ist oder der Multischalter.


----------



## ZeroX360 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

Also die Satlinks habe ich mir schon etwas näher angeschaut.
So laut Angaben haben die ein Echtzeit Spektrum was natürlich sehr gut wäre.

Natürlich muss es recht genau sein kann das vielleicht wer bestätigen mal mit dem Profigerät nachgemessen?
Zudem haben die eine dB Zeige oder sind das alles % angaben? 
Aber wenn nix anderes rauszuholen ist für diesen Preis ist das schon ok.

Ein weiteren Hersteller den ich mir noch angeschaut hab ist Openbox kennt die vielleicht wer?

Und worauf ich noch gestoßen bin ist Satcatcher.
Hier ein Link DVB- Messgeräte - wot-int.com.
Besonders das Digipro SC Combo wäre ja nahezu ideal Sat und BK in einem. Leider der Preis ist doch etwas zu hoch.  

Wenn der Preis hier nicht zu hoch wird satcatcher | eBay würde ich hier vielleicht drauf mitbieten.


----------



## Fireb0ng (30. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

Das was wir hatten hat das Signal in % und in dB angezeigt.
Wie gesagt wir haben NUR mit dem Gerät gearbeitet da sich mit dem WISI nicht mal der Chef auskannte, deshalb ham wir immer vom Kollegen das Satlink genommen

Edit: Der Ebay Link ist interessant vielleicht springt für mich auch eins raus

Edit². Ich frage mich jetzt nur wieso der Kerl 4 mal das Messgerät drin hat und jedes nur 1x benutzt haben will

Edit³: Das habe ich in meiner Ausbildung benutzt das war der HAMMER (Wenn man wusste wie es geht^^)
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=wisi+...=150&start=0&ndsp=50&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:100

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KATHREIN-GRU...28407?pt=Mess_Prüftechnik&hash=item35bf404ad7


----------



## ZeroX360 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

Schon komisch das ihr so tolle Messgeräte habt aber nicht wisst wie ihr die benutzt. xD
Bisschen reinfuchsen und dann klappt das.

Zu der Ebay Geschichte ja ich finde das auch etwas seltsam 4mal drinne und nur einmal benutzt denke mal den werde ich heute oder so Mail schreiben.


----------



## Fireb0ng (31. August 2012)

*AW: Suche Sat-Meßgerät*

Das von dem Google Link hatten wir in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb, das konnte ich im Schlaf bedienen.
In meinem ab heute ehemaligen Arbeitsbetrieb hatten wir auch eins von Wisi aber nur circa 2000€ das konnte niemand bedienen


----------

